# Inflatable kayaks, canoes



## mjg801 (May 18, 2007)

Why is it that I don't see more people investing in/discussing inflatable kayaks and what not. I guess since you can't stand in most of them. I just got a sevylor colorado. Haven't tried it out yet, i would assume that one must be very careful when putting in and getting out of the water (plan on wading up to my waste to put in) so as not to puncture the hull. I am a little weary. I thought the outer hull construction would be a little beefier, but it looks as if a pointed stick could easily puncture the front of the vessel. Anyway, I'm gonna put in at the scioto and see how she sails.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Good luck on your maiden voyage....be sure to wear a life jacket 

Does it have multiple air chambers?


CW


----------



## mjg801 (May 18, 2007)

There are 3 air chambers. Just picked up a life jacket today after registering the boat at Ohio DNR.


----------



## Ultralight (Jun 8, 2005)

I know nothing about the Sevylor Colorado, but I will comment on my Coleman inflatable kayak. It is a cheap model - about $20 on sale - and I've had it on the Scioto and Alum coves many times. I've also floated the Olentangy in mine for several miles and had a GREAT time. For the solo adventurer, these are excellent.

You are correct though, they do puncture easily. I've punctured mine on a roadway guard rail as well as on sticks and branches. I've patched it with Coleman patch kits as well as "Shoe Goo". The thing still floats. I've seen my bro fish out of his with 3 of the 5 air chambers losing air - it's pretty funny to see, but he's effective on it...

Just watch out for rocks and sticks...

Oh yeah - I've been pulled around by BIG fish in mine. A big cat will take you for a ride - if you are in a hole, its pretty fun. But if you are in moving current, it becomes a bit difficult. 

Also, be prepared to deal with wind a little differently. The wind controls me much more in my Coleman than my Old Town Canoe.

Just start off in stable, calmer areas to get a feel. 

Best of luck and PLEASE, post a report of how things went. I can't wait to hear about it


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

good luck with your inflatable yak,i still like metal or f-glass under my feet,can run into junk without worry ,the price i,ve seen for those in bass pro you can get a low budget yak,gander ran a morning sale last week b-tween 6-10:30 you could get a yak and paddle for 199:00,i,m sure it wasn,t the best out there but it could be a starter one.have a safe one.............


----------



## rblake (May 12, 2005)

i second that opinion


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i was going to get a different yak but i ended up with a 12 ft sportspal canoe just got back this eve from mich- where they make them,side trip to cabelas makes a long day and one expensive trip...


----------



## mjg801 (May 18, 2007)

Well, I took the sevylor on the maiden voyage. I started on the Scioto near Scioto Park past 161. The canoe tracks pretty poorly, but I adjusted so that I could travel in a relatively straight line. I was able to paddle up the river for about several hundred feet before I got tired. Got a couple of bites, smallies and rocks mainly, but couldn't haul anything out of there. Overall I would say that this boat serves as a decent fishing boat. However, I don't know where they get off thinking it could hold two people. If I had someone in the front seat, I'd have my knees in my chest almost. As for punctures, I'm not sure I'll have a problem. The underside of the boat has a black rubber coating, almost like roofing tar. In that respect, I like the design, but need to adjust seat or get a new seat, because the one I got was murder on my back. I may try in Griggs or Darby Bends later in the week. Didn't take any pictures...forgot my camera. I'll try and get some pictures on here later in the week.


----------



## Titanium Reel (May 31, 2007)

You should take it to Hoover, I bet you would like it. I take my float tube there all the time. I have this.


----------



## mjg801 (May 18, 2007)

Nice set up Ti-reel. 

General question:

Can people in canoes/kayaks go out on Grigg's between Henderson and Dublin? I kind of feel like if one was in a kayak and one of those boats was speeding down Grigg's while leaving a wake that a kayaker would get trounced or run over. I guess if one does kayak, they should stay off to the side.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

mjg801 said:


> Nice set up Ti-reel.
> 
> General question:
> 
> Can people in canoes/kayaks go out on Grigg's between Henderson and Dublin? I kind of feel like if one was in a kayak and one of those boats was speeding down Grigg's while leaving a wake that a kayaker would get trounced or run over. I guess if one does kayak, they should stay off to the side.


Generally speaking, yeah, you want to avoid the big waves. I have a small otter and its about as rough as it gets with waves from other boats, but you can handle them....but you can't do much else while you're working on the waves! I've been on the Ohio River while the barges pass and those waves could definitely put you in the water if you're not expecting them, but as long as you had some idea they were coming you could handle them...even broadside.

Of course that's only the waves. If you get an idiot who is not watching where they are going, the results could be disasterous.


CW


----------



## Titanium Reel (May 31, 2007)

creekwalker said:


> Generally speaking, yeah, you want to avoid the big waves. I have a small otter and its about as rough as it gets with waves from other boats, but you can handle them....but you can't do much else while you're working on the waves! I've been on the Ohio River while the barges pass and those waves could definitely put you in the water if you're not expecting them, but as long as you had some idea they were coming you could handle them...even broadside.
> 
> Of course that's only the waves. If you get an idiot who is not watching where they are going, the results could be disasterous.
> 
> ...


What he said.

I see yaks on Griggs all the time. And like he said, when you are fighting the wave, it will have your full attention and you won't be doing anything else while fighting them. I would imagine a yak would tip easier than my tube, but I can handle the waves on Alum lake on the weekend in it.


----------



## mjg801 (May 18, 2007)

Took the canoe on Griggs tonight from 830 til 10. I know now why I was so uncomfortable paddling the other day. Turns out that I didn't inflate the seat enough the first time. Tracking is still a problem though. I might try an anchor or something later this week. Also, no fish to speak of on this trip. Next stop, Darby Bend.


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

I have an inflatable Sevylor that I bought before I bought my Dagger Bayou polyethelene sit-in. It's comfortable enough, but has horrible tracking, harder paddling (doesn't cut the water like a non-inflatable), and gets pushed around like a sailboat by even a slight breeze. 

If anyone wants to come pick it up, they can have it.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Does anyone own a Sea Egale Fold Cat?I was just wondering.I'm thinking about buying 1.I would like some feedback before I make that kind of investment.They seem to to be worth it.they are of the same material that whitewater rafts are made of.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Guys I'm late on this thread but I had to post up because I think the 
"blow up boats" as my friends call em are great! I have a Sterns model with the canvas body (2 side chambers & 1 floor) that is going on 7 years of serious use & abuse. My keel is almost ground flat from dragging my gun,Dog & decoys over rock bars. For solo trips it has more room than you'd need and though a little tight fish's 2 big guys with no problems or worries of puncture. I have seen them on ebay listed as sterns canoe and would recomend anyone looking at a yak to see these first. I will post pics when I get my camera back up. Outlaw


----------



## Crappie Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

Had to have a boat for the upcoming tournament at delaware. Purchased the Sea Eagle Motorized 9.2. It came with the floorboards and motormount. Supposed to hold 1200# but will find out soon. for the money and for those of us that are not able to store a boat around the house it makes good sense. Not sure how it will hold up around bigger boats or tough waters but I do like the idea of being able to get into some small ponds that big boats do not have the ability to get to. It will be fun


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

i was just looking at sea eagle brand yesterday - where can i see/try one? maybe i should come to that crappie turny...


----------



## Crappie Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

I looked in their web site. Try Dicks


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

the sea eagle seem like a nice design, I only dont like the way they market their products - i found many websites that pretend to give "unbiased reviews" of inflatable boats but in fact are paid by sea eagle. Also, i dont like the paid "customer reviews' on youtube.

After much research, I purchased this:
http://www.airkayaks.com/ae1007-07.html

I will post a review here when I test drive it - I will get it this friday.

I will use it for lake and river trips and fishing of course. All together with accessories it was about $800.


----------



## Crappie Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice rig. I have not had the opportunity of playing with the sea eagle as I could use a nice day. Plan on taking it out on a small pond this weekend. will let you know how it handles


----------



## meanmuskie37 (Dec 27, 2007)

I just recently bought a new canoe and i am having trouble finding where i need to register it at. If anyone can help me out plese let me know. just send me a message thanks.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

hi!

this is easy - Gander Mountain will do that for example, probably Dicks as well
greg


----------

